# Renting Loaders? Questions?



## mister_snowplow (Oct 19, 2004)

I have some questions in regards to loaders. I've used the search button, and that I know of the questions I have really weren't answered in previous posts. Any help is greatly appreciated, I don't know too much about heavy equipment.

*Here are my questions:*
How much does it cost to rent a loader for a winter?
Could I rent one with a push box, if not, how much does a push box cost?
How much does it cost to fill up a loader (gas)?
Roughly how long does a full tank last?
I would need to hire a sub to run the loader...how much should I pay him hourly?
Are loaders the best heavy equipment to clear a parking lot, or should I focus on a crew of Bobcats?

I realize these are pretty vague questions, but I have a good shot at winning a couple of lots for next winter and I would like to see if I can realistically pull it off. Again, thanks for the help, I really appreciate it. :waving:


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

mister_snowplow said:


> *Here are my questions:*
> How much does it cost to rent a loader for a winter?
> Could I rent one with a push box, if not, how much does a push box cost?
> How much does it cost to fill up a loader (gas)?
> ...


Your best bet would be to call United Rentals, Hertz Rents, etc. to find out your local pricing. Obviously it's going to depend on the size of the loader you will need.

Same with the pusher box. While most mfrs are priced competetively, it will depend on the size of the box. I do recall a company or two that rent them.

Again, the size of the loader will determine the amount of fuel and expense to fill it. A small loader may hold 15 gallons of fuel, while a large loader can hold 150 - 200 gallons of diesel fuel. When fueling, if you don't have access to a fuel truck, you may be able to set up a tank on-site or at least you will need a smaller tank in a pickup truck, which will size from about 40 gallons to just over 100 gallons.

How long the fuel lasts depends on how you're using the machine. Pushing heavy wet snow will burn more fuel than pushing light fluffy snow. We have run for as little as 6 - 8 hours and for as long as 12 - 16 hours with the same machine.

If you need an operator, again, it will depend on the size of the machine. For example, an Operating Engineer will typically not run anything other than a large loader sometimes at minimum a large backhoe. I don't remember what the union hall bills out, but a good operator with experience will earn about $35/hr, so figure they get billed out at at least $75 an hour. You may be able to find a Teamster to run a smaller machine than an Operating Engineer will run. A private operator, again will depend on the size of the machine. For smaller machines we typically pay about $25 an hour and then on up for larger machines.

IMO large loaders are great, but you will likely need at least one smaller machine for the areas where the loader will not be as efficient, eg loading docks, etc. It will depend on the size and layout of the site.

Good Luck.


----------



## mister_snowplow (Oct 19, 2004)

plowed said:


> Your best bet would be to call United Rentals, Hertz Rents, etc. to find out your local pricing. Obviously it's going to depend on the size of the loader you will need.
> 
> Same with the pusher box. While most mfrs are priced competetively, it will depend on the size of the box. I do recall a company or two that rent them.
> 
> ...


John,
Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions. I realize they were pretty vague, but I wanted to see if I could actually pull this off without actually owning any heavy equipment. (I plow residential and some small commercial driveways.) My uncle is a property manager and he told me to put in a bid for the lots. I have little knowledge about heavy equipment, but I've listened to and read many posts in regards to snow removal for lots. Your info was very helpful. Like you said, I'll call up United Rentals or Hertz and ask some more questions about Loaders. Again, thanks for the help John...I appreciate it. :waving:


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

You're welcome. Keep us posted and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## mister_snowplow (Oct 19, 2004)

plowed said:


> You're welcome. Keep us posted and let us know how it turns out.


Hi John,
I will keep you posted. I'm both excited and nervous. If I win these accounts it would be a big deal...but I also know I will need to do a lot of research and planning, which is fine. I'm glad my uncle told me about it now instead of this summer. Thanks for the help...if you have any more advice please pass it along. Take care! :waving:


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

One piece of advice...don't overcommit yourself. Give me a call, email or pm, I'd be happy to talk to you if you have any more questions.


----------



## mister_snowplow (Oct 19, 2004)

plowed said:


> One piece of advice...don't overcommit yourself. Give me a call, email or pm, I'd be happy to talk to you if you have any more questions.


Thanks John...I'll probably contact you via email sometime this weekend.


----------



## mister_snowplow (Oct 19, 2004)

John,
One more quick question if you have a minute? How long does it take to get a license to operate a Loader, and where would I have to go to get that license?

Thanks for the help! :waving:


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

No license needed in CT, although you may need one in MA. Check with your Dept of Public Safety.


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*Loader*

I have a couple loaders weighing from 12,000# to 18,000# and have homebuilt pushers and giant Boss type Vplows.Depending on type of snow I can burn from 1.5 to about 4 gallons per hour of fuel both machines have 30 gallon fuel tanks.I am in northern Wisconsin and have many types of snow sometimes only an inch sometimes 3 feet the loaders are outstanding in any conditions the pushers are extremely fast and are also good for the trim work.
I don,t know what a loader of pusher costs to rent. Winter is a great time to find operators who will work for cash many are on seasonal layoff from the construction companies.
Hyperpack


----------



## Tomc (Dec 6, 2003)

You might just want to hook up with a local contractor that will come in on a hourly rate. A lot of times they'll have equipment sitting idle during storms. You get the pushers and let them go at it. You don't have to hassle with fuel,vandal's and the like.


----------



## CNYFarmboy (Nov 18, 2004)

The question with the fuel, all you have to do is call around and get prices of off road fuel and when the machine is about 1/4-1/8 empty have them deliver fuel right at the machine, it will be no problem for them to do that as the machine hold alot of fuel. Most fuel company's around here need a 150gal purchase, before delivery, also make sure the fuel is a strong blend. hope this helps with the fuel.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is were my guys went to get their Hoist Engineer Licences. They have classes in Woburn and Westwood.

http://www.petersonschool.com/

http://www.petersonschool.com/hiosting.htm

You will want to set up your loader rentals well in advance and get them on site because when the snow flies none are available. That is why the college owns one now. We could never get one when we needed it.


----------



## mylittlescoop (Aug 24, 2004)

Have you tried renting a loader yet? We rent ours from a local rental company we became very close with when it snows he just automatically reserves us a machine, I have people I know running the machines but that only came from networking, knowing someone who knows someone with well known reputations and experience. 
Don't worry about how much fuel you use they always come to us pre filled and then you just fill her back up when your done.You can always ask the company about how much it costs to fill up If I remember from last year I think it was 65.00 We paid dike 200 for the day and billed 125 per hour they usually go in 8 hour spirts. We pay our drivers 25.00 hour cash The company we use delivers it right to our location. We don't get much snow often and only use these when there is about 6 inches or more snow fall if its less than that we blaze it with a plow.....When I am lucky enough to have one up and running (GIGGLE-GIGGLE)
RENTING one out is a great way to test the waters before you dive head first into something your going to be committed to. Your best bet is to do this and then go to an auction a lot of big company's auction off their equipment and you can pick machines up for a very good price after you save your plow money up.....

Do you have any local unions there? You can start by word of mouth there getting out the word for extra cash.
The only problem is a LOT of people do it already and have relationships already established so when your SURE you are getting a storm you have to call in advance to reserve...


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

is a license required for a skid steer???????


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

Renting a loader for a storm. Thats an intresting concept but wouldn't work in my area. If you don't have the loader reserved for the season by the end of September you can forget it. There isnt one to be found in a hundred miles usually. The going rate around here is about $2000-$3500 per month four month minimum. Some rental co' do rent pushers but they can be purchased for 2K-5k depending on size. Wev'e found purchaseing or leaseing to own better than renting on the pushers. They have little mainteance and almost never wear out. The biggest thing you need to determine is what size machine you will need. a small loader would be anything under 20k pounds. Big loaders are in excess of 40-50k pounds. For our use, shopping centers large retail stores, we prefer 30k pound machines. Big enough and heavy enough to push large boxs but small enough to get around easily. We can run it down the road to another site with over width permits etc. ProTech's web site has a chart to size pushers to your machine. If you know how wide a pusher you want to use it will tell you how big a loader you will need.

As far as calling a fuel company to fill up that sounds great too. Unfortanitly it wouldn't work in our area either. If we had a heavy storm come in on Friday night I might go through 3 or 4 tanks of fuel before the fuel company opened Mon morning. We have a 1000 gal tank at our shop and two pick ups with 100 gal fuel cells in the back. The ones that are close to gas stations we use gas cards.

Hope this helps. It seems things vary greatly depending on what area of the country your from. We had 55 plowable events last season so we do things a bit different than others might.


----------



## mylittlescoop (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW! Holey Moley! Sounds like you get LOTS of snow! I live in south Jersey so it definately would not pay for us to do that  We only got 3 snow falls this season and 3 out of 4 were only about 2-4 inches...
I would't mind living up there ! Sure sounds like theres plenty to go around!


----------



## mister_snowplow (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys...I appreciate it. :waving:


----------

